# DRAFT PROSPECT: Shavlik Randolph



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

This thread is to discuss all things Shav. Any other threads created focusing on Shav will be merged with this one from now one.

Draft Prospect: *Shavlik Randolph*











Position: *PF*
Height/Weight *6' 10" / 240 lbs*
College: *Duke University*
Hometown: *Raleigh, NC*

Season Avgs 04/05: *4.4 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 1.5 bpg*
Season Avgs 03/04: *7.0 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 1.6 bpg*
Season Avgs 02/03: *7.4 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 0.9 bpg*

Projected Pick: *Undrafted*

*Quick Hit:* Tremendous face-up shooter and ball-handler at 6-10 ... Has a great work ethic and incredible fundamentals ... Displays advanced footwork and touch with his back to the basket ... Scores points with efficiency ... Only weakness is his lack of strength but he's added a lot of it over the last year and seems committed to establishing himself as a true low post player ... Lacks superior athleticism, so strength and fundamentals are all he can rely on in the lane ... On the defensive end, he has certainly established his presence there ... Provides terrific productivity as a rebounder and shot-blocker ... Has quick hands for steals ... Foul trouble can plague him on occasion ... Needs to improve passing ... Played hurt his first two years at Duke.

draftexpress profile

*The Questions:*
Can he contribute better in the NBA than he did at college?
Is he really too soft to play in the NBA?
Who will cut his steak on road trips?
What team would suit Randolph the best?
Where is the upside? All-Star? Role-player? Future NBA Hall of Famer?
How good can he be defensively? Poor man's Bill Russell?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

:laugh:

Nice. Um, I think Shav will be cutting his own steak next year and for many years.


----------



## AirBonner (May 28, 2005)

LOL :rofl:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

:rofl: Rep.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Horrible. :laugh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

On a partially serious note - any chance someone takes a shot at Shav at the very end of the second round? They could send him to the NBDL for a couple years.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

JNice said:


> On a partially serious note - any chance someone takes a shot at Shav at the very end of the second round?


no


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> On a partially serious note - any chance someone takes a shot at Shav at the very end of the second round? They could send him to the NBDL for a couple years.


I think he gets a rookie FA deal and sent to the NBDL personally.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

This is terrible, why have a thread on a player that will not be a 1st round pick much less a NBA draft pick most likely.


Again, good thing his first name is Shavlik, he will fit right in at Europe.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I can't believe announcers have the gall to defend his sorry ***. Another Great White Hope gone by the wayside.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

OZZY said:


> This is terrible, why have a thread on a player that will not be a 1st round pick much less a NBA draft pick most likely.
> 
> 
> Again, good thing his first name is Shavlik, he will fit right in at Europe.



I think it was pretty obvious it was started in jest.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

Anyone who takes this thread as being serious is in need of some common sense stat!

As for Shavlik (i still can't believe a white guy has a name like that!), we will end up in the NBDL, one way or another! :banana:


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

This is about as realistic as Pittsnogle, as a Duke fan, Shav Randolph was a huge dissapointment this year, fouling out early in many games and leaving Sheldon Williams to handle the bulk of the load


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Chach said:


> This is about as realistic as Pittsnogle, as a Duke fan, Shav Randolph was a huge dissapointment this year, fouling out early in many games and leaving Sheldon Williams to handle the bulk of the load


Except Pittsnoggle is better and has a way better name. You can market a Pittsnoggle. What are you going to do with Shavlick? Send him to the NBDL. That's right.

If I'm Memphis I take Pittsnoggle in the second round and market him to the West Virginia set. Or Hill People as we call them.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

Pittsnoggle pulled out.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Shav sucks, doesn't hurt me to see him go...


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't understand this guy. I would suspect he's going overseas?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Did he hire an agent? Can he still return to school if he doesn't get drafted? 

In other words, after that 60th pick is made, will Shavlik be heading overseas or back to school?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

College players can only go back to school if they pull out a week before the draft if they don't have an agent.

High school players without an agent can be drafted and still goto college.

He's overseas wednesday it looks like


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

kamego said:


> College players can only go back to school if they pull out a week before the draft if they don't have an agent.
> 
> High school players without an agent can be drafted and still goto college.
> 
> He's overseas wednesday it looks like


Ok. 

Guess the only question that remains is where in Europe will he go? Too bad no one cares enough to speculate.


----------



## jg (Jun 19, 2005)

Stiff


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm probably one of the biggest duke homers on this board. Shav proved that the Duke Education isn't all that its cracked up to be because IMHO, this is flat out stupid.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Quick Hit: Tremendous face-up shooter and ball-handler at 6-10 ... Has a great work ethic and incredible fundamentals ... Displays advanced footwork and touch with his back to the basket ... Scores points with efficiency ... Only weakness is his lack of strength but he's added a lot of it over the last year and seems committed to establishing himself as a true low post player ... Lacks superior athleticism, so strength and fundamentals are all he can rely on in the lane ... On the defensive end, he has certainly established his presence there ... Provides terrific productivity as a rebounder and shot-blocker ... Has quick hands for steals ...


Who wrote this? His mother?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wasn't Randolph a *top 3* prospect when coming out of high school?

He probably would have been a first rounder is he declared for the draft instead of going to Duke


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Wasn't Randolph a *top 3* prospect when coming out of high school?


#12 according to scout.com... he was number 1 his junior year. and then, the injuries began. he's been going downhill ever since.


----------



## celtsb34 (Apr 22, 2005)

TM said:


> #12 according to scout.com... he was number 1 his junior year. and then, the injuries began. he's been going downhill ever since.


 Shavlick sucks I like Josh McRoberts


----------

